# Canon EOS-1D X Availability [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 9, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10288"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10288" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10288"></a></div>
<strong>Coming in July…. sort of


</strong>Canon Canada has started to confirm the preorder lists from retailers for the EOS-1D X. Retailers have to prove the people buying the camera are CPS members, and have prepaid for the camera. If the camera is needed for the Olympics, it appears you’re moved to the front of the line. I don’t know if any other countries are going to experience the same limitations with the initial shipment of cameras.</p>
<p>Canon Canada expects a very small number of cameras in July, and that should be the same across the globe.</p>
<p>It still looks like August, and more likely September, is when we’ll see larger quantities of the 1D X.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 9, 2012)

Let's just call it October and make it an even year since the original announcement of the camera. One full trip around the sun. 

Though I still look forward to the 1DX, I am interested to see if any of the cameras announced between now and when it actually ships end up looking better to me because an entire development cycle for most companies will have gone by.


----------



## pedro (Jun 9, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> Let's just call it October and make it an even year since the original announcement of the camera. One full trip around the sun.
> 
> Though I still look forward to the 1DX, I am interested to see if any of the cameras announced between now and when it actually ships end up looking better to me because an entire development cycle for most companies will have gone by.



Not a pro. Maybe you either. What if many more people take your route? + Dx could stay on the shleves after pro's are supplied...don't know.


----------



## Bombsight (Jun 9, 2012)

I live in Texas and just heard a Cajun (somebody from Louisiana) talking about the 1DX pre-order he made with Canon .... he said; "First you tell me April, then you tell me May, then you tell me June .... now I know ju lie!".

This is where the rumor of "July" started.


----------



## DzPhotography (Jun 9, 2012)

Great! more time to save up... :


----------



## chabotc (Jun 9, 2012)

I do wonder how this will play out in the US - I know they've bumped CPS members to the front of the queue in the UK as well (that news hit a few months ago), but I haven't had any inquiries here in the US yet.

Given that I am a platinum CPS member, well I have to admit I hope that'll apply here as well


----------



## Gcon (Jun 9, 2012)

Can someone please remind me - what was the hold up?


----------



## DzPhotography (Jun 9, 2012)

Gcon said:


> Can someone please remind me - what was the hold up?


Nobody knows exactly... :


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 9, 2012)

I will go to Hong Kong on July and I will try to renew my gear but I am afraid that will be too soon to find the 1Dx there... :-( 
Meanwhile... I suppose that this question has been done before, but...
For fashion, wedding and portrait (And maybe some landscapes on my trips) Do you think that 1DX is a really better choice than the 5D Mark III?

Thanks in advance for your feedback!
Emilio


----------



## lonebear (Jun 9, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> .... he said; "First you tell me April, then you tell me May, then you tell me June .... now I know ju lie!".
> 
> This is where the rumor of "July" started.



LOL.


----------



## chabotc (Jun 9, 2012)

emilio_n said:


> Meanwhile... I suppose that this question has been done before, but...
> For fashion, wedding and portrait (And maybe some landscapes on my trips) Do you think that 1DX is a really better choice than the 5D Mark III?



If you don't know the answer to that, then the 5D Mark III is the far better choice


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Chabotc,
I know the different specification for both cameras. For may personal use, I think the speed shooter and the "sports" focusing system is not a reason to spend close to double if I am really don't get spacial benefits for my job. In othe hand the dedicated DIGI4 for the metering system and the ISO range looks incredible better than in the 5D Mark III. 

Also the number of life shoots (I think 150.000 VS 400.000) of course!

I am asking because I really want that someone that know more than me give me a tip. Sorry if the question is very stupid, but I never had a 1D, only I had the 5D and the 5D Mark II and I am looking advices for other colleagues.

Thanks in any case for your fast response!


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 9, 2012)

nikkito said:


> chabotc said:
> 
> 
> > emilio_n said:
> ...



Gracias nikkito. Algunas personas piensan que diciendo ese tipo de frases son superiores al resto 

In anycase, if my budget is enough finally I will buy the 1D x. But also want new lens, the new flash... :-D Why everything is soooooo expensive? lol


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jun 9, 2012)

No one knows what Canon is doing or why it is taking so long to bring this camera to market. I was extremely excited camera and actually have two on order, but it has taken so long that I really don't care anymore. For the time being, my 5D Mark III is fulfilling all of my needs and the 1DX will get here whenever it gets here.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 9, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> However I am now somewhat concerned that the camera is going to hit the streets almost a year after it was announced, that's a heck of along time in development terms and you have to wonder how long it will be before a mark ii of this camera is announced given the amount of delay there's been.



Another 4 years.


----------



## pzyber (Jun 9, 2012)

Roel Lammers said in a Swedish interview that they will start to deliver 1D X in Sweden in the middle of this month but in small quantities compared to the backorder. The new 24-70 will start being delivered in the middle of July he said.

At the end of the video in this link: http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/webb-tv-canon-eos-650d.htm (Swedish)


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 9, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, no le hagas caso, generalmente son puro bla bla y cuando se trata de hacer fotos no tienen idea. De donde sos Emilio?



Soy de Madrid, España. ;-)

I thought to wait also... The possible Canon 3D about talked on canon rumors last days sound great, but I think that will be impossible that is releases on July that is the date that I will be in Hong Kong. (Also I think that will be impossible find a 1D X on this time  )

Anyway.... Nico o other in the forum, could give me an advice about if is better invest on a Canon 5D Mark III and maybe the 70-200mm 2.8 L II or buy the Canon 1D X for my needs? 
NOw I have only the 24-105L and to primes lens (50 and 85)

Thanks!


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 9, 2012)

Back again to the topic, a lot of things are strange about the Canon 1D X...
Too much delay looks like Canon have a very big problem with this model. I see a unit of the 1D X two month ago in a a Canon Masterclass. I suppose that was a pre-production model, but in the workshop made incredible pictures. With the Eurocup started and the olympic games in the next month is strange that Canon didn't ship the camera with enough time. I think people with no too much Canon gear will think seriously to move to Nikon. Present a model in October and not release yet 9 months after is at least a little bit strange...

Don't think so?


----------



## DB (Jun 9, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> Agree, I get really hacked off by guys on forums who feel the need to answer a question with a real smart ass answer. If you can't answer respectfully don't answer at all. People come on forums looking for advice not to be belittled for lack of knowledge. That said this forum is normally pretty good, Mac forums on the other hand......
> 
> To be honest I'm in a similar position in that I can afford the 1Dx but have been waiting on the 5Diii for months and months like a lot of people. It wasn't until I held the 1Dx at Focus in the UK in March that I thought, I'll max out and get that instead. However I am now somewhat concerned that the camera is going to hit the streets almost a year after it was announced, that's a heck of along time in development terms and you have to wonder how long it will be before a mark ii of this camera is announced given the amount of delay there's been. No way will Canon say well we will add a year on because of the year it took us to get it to market. I could be wrong but I think Canon have shot themselves in the foot here. I'm now not sure I want to invest in a camera that may have a relatively short shelf life. Off to see if I can find a 5Diii now.....



First point well said, I come to CR to learn a few new things, not for glib replies.

Your main point about 1DX delays intrigues me, because it must be unique in the field of consumer electronics, can you image Apple announcing an iPad3 and have purchasers camped outside their stores for months? or Intel announcing a 6-core processor, but shipping quad-core with a promise to return & replace once the new chips were ready? It begs the question why would a major manufacturer (like Canon) announce a product that was not yet ready or fully tested, they don't do this with their Printers, or Photocopiers, so why do they do it with DSLRs?

The more I read on CR, the more I believe that Canon is just interested in mass-market volume products like the T4i and the flagship of the range is a burdensome nuisance around their neck that they have to (a) get it out the door but (b) not screw up so as to cause reputational damage. Canon could easily sell 1,000,000 Rebel T4i/650D/Kiss X6s worldwide, they will sell perhaps 10,000 1DX's (5,000 Pros + 5,000 Amateur enthusiasts). Let's say they make $300 profit on each T4i (about 30-40% margin) and they make $2,000 profit on each 1DX, that means they'll clear $20 million profit (I know this is crude, but it is to prove a point) on the flagship DSLR, but 15 times that or $300 million on the new Rebel. Therein lies your answer, unpalatable as it may seem.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 9, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > However I am now somewhat concerned that the camera is going to hit the streets almost a year after it was announced, that's a heck of along time in development terms and you have to wonder how long it will be before a mark ii of this camera is announced given the amount of delay there's been.
> ...



I'd like to think you are right but I really have my doubts given previous release dates/announcements of the 1Ds and 1D (dates taken from DP Review);

1D Mark III Feb 2007
1D Mark IV Oct 2009

1Ds Mark II Sept 2004
1Ds Mark III Aug 2007

So 2 and a half years and 3 years respectively. If this is going to be Canon's one and only top Pro body I cant believe they will wait 4 years to refresh it, that's an age in product turnover particularly in the electronics industry. 

Anyway here is us having a difference of opinion on a camera that's maybe not even been thought of yet! I just wish Canon would treat their customers with some respect in so much as tell us when it will be available, I wrote to someone at Canon Europe over a week ago expressing disappointment, needless to say and as I expected I have not received a reply.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 9, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> So 2 and a half years and 3 years respectively. If this is going to be Canon's one and only top Pro body I cant believe they will wait 4 years to refresh it, that's an age in product turnover particularly in the electronics industry.



In fact 9 months could be an age too! ;-)
So if they don't release the 1D X soon, they will need to release the next generation in a short time. Finally, the competitors will not wait to take the next step.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 10, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> Let's just call it October and make it an even year since the original announcement of the camera. One full trip around the sun.



Maybe that's their marketing gimmick?
Since announcement, they've had a 1DX sitting on a tripod pointing at the sun, with an AC adapter and TC80N3, tethered to an external drive (wifi, whatever). Take 1 photo every two minutes for a year, that's 262,800 photos. Merge it into a movie at 50fps, that's an 87-minute-long movie. Would make for an interesting advertisement, if nothing else. They can title it, "A year in the life of a camera that didn't exist yet" :


----------



## distant.star (Jun 10, 2012)

Gcon said:


> Can someone please remind me - what was the hold up?



.
Same old story -- constipation!

Someone needs to get out the old enema bag.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Jun 10, 2012)

I really believe that we all have been most patient but these delays are getting past the point of being frustrating. To those of us who are loyal to Canon and spend thousands of dollars to buy their equipment I believe the Company owes an explanation, an apology and a definite delivery schedule.

Canon, if you are listening, you have a PR problem that can be addressed with some straight forward communication!


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder what "very small number of cameras" really means? are they saying single digits or double digits  lol.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 10, 2012)

I think you have to take into account we are nearing the physical limits of sensor performance in their current form.

From the 1Ds3 it's been 5 years to reach the 1Dx so there has to of been a reason for that. It won't of been for a lack of R&D funding, it would of been due to limits in technology. So what do they release as an upgrade to a 1Dx? Which for all intents and purposes is as perfect a camera with all the extras you could want.

How can they improve it? This will be what keeps an updated version from appearing so I stick by at least 4 years.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 10, 2012)

chabotc said:


> So unless you have a really good reason to spend 3000$ more - like you really need that one extra stop of low light performance, the somewhat better metering or focusing system, or because you're a professional and you need the extra actuations is able to do in it's life time - if you need any of those and it's worth carrying all the extra weight around for and pay an extra 3000$ for, then it's pretty much obvious to you already that you need it.
> 
> If on the other hand you're not certain you need any of those & if 3000$ and extra weight is worth those features for you, then the Mark III is an *amazing* camera and a really great option.
> 
> Anyhow, thought that's what I said in the original reply as well - though admittedly perhaps with to much brevity


This is the key. I know that the 5D Mark III is a very good choice and for sure covers all my needs, but if the focusing and metering system are really improved on the 1D X and the high ISO really let me work with one or two stops less, then I really want to go to the 1D X. My question was because I am not sure that the improvements will be really big enough to pay 3000$ more. 
In any case, I think that we will have an answer only when the 1D X arrive to the market and we can check both production models with a real and depth tests.
This is the reason because your first answer didn't help me too much. I know the differences in the paper, and don't let me decide which is the best choice for me.

You can check in any case the kind of work that I do in order to know my needs. www.emilionavas.com
Your answer was a little bit rush, but thank you in any case . I think all of us are here to learn a little bit more for the others.


----------



## nightbreath (Jun 10, 2012)

SuperCrazySamurai said:


> I wonder what "very small number of cameras" really means? are they saying single digits or double digits  lol.



I believe somewhere between 1000 and 2000 is a good number to start with, as they stated there'll be 7000 of them produced per month when the production cycle starts.


----------



## aldvan (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm just coming back from Japan. At Yodobashi Camera there were many 5D MkIII in live exposition and an empty space with a hand written note with 1Dx specs stating that it is expected for 2012_06. We are on June 10th, so they have just twenty days left... 
By the way, I was amazed to see that Canon prices in Japan are so expensive, also compared to my awareness of it. They still had many 1Ds MkIII on exhibit at around 700,000 yen... 
With my 1Ds MkIII + 100+400 hanging on my neck, I realized I was going around sporting a lot of money! Yodobashi was letting me not to feel too Jurassic...


----------



## Joe J (Jun 10, 2012)

Virgil Quick said:


> I really believe that we all have been most patient but these delays are getting past the point of being frustrating. To those of us who are loyal to Canon and spend thousands of dollars to buy their equipment I believe the Company owes an explanation, an apology and a definite delivery schedule.
> 
> Canon, if you are listening, you have a PR problem that can be addressed with some straight forward communication!



How about a nice 30% discount to all those who pre-booked one three months ago? That would be the most rewarding "apology" Canon can give to all the Canon loyalists who haven't canceled their order yet. ;D 

Canon, are you listening? There are a lot of unhappy 1DX pre-orderers out there. Man up to your mistake and give a little back to the people who stuck through your mess of announcing a camera too soon.


----------



## Joe J (Jun 10, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I think you have to take into account we are nearing the physical limits of sensor performance in their current form.
> 
> From the 1Ds3 it's been 5 years to reach the 1Dx so there has to of been a reason for that. It won't of been for a lack of R&D funding, it would of been due to limits in technology. So what do they release as an upgrade to a 1Dx? Which for all intents and purposes is as perfect a camera with all the extras you could want.
> 
> How can they improve it? This will be what keeps an updated version from appearing so I stick by at least 4 years.



+1 What do people expect of the cycle of flagship camera improvements? These aren't minor tweaks to a Rebel. While I think Canon severely dropped the ball with the 1D MKIII/ 1D MKIV (both were severely flawed and/or lacked significant improvements), and lagged with a successor to the 1DS MKIII, I don't think the camera technology has improved that significantly since even the 1D MKII/ 1DS MKII releases, until the 1DX. That camera looks to answer all the flaws in previous models, minus flash sync speed. It's finally a worthy upgrade from even the MKII series cameras, and those are over 8 years old. 
If someone can't use say a 1DS MKII satisfactorily, and feels need to buy every new release that hits the shelves, they may need to re-evaluate their photographic abilities. A camera company's current technology shouldn't dictate the quality of one's photos, the person behind it should.


----------



## Joe J (Jun 10, 2012)

emilio_n said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > So 2 and a half years and 3 years respectively. If this is going to be Canon's one and only top Pro body I cant believe they will wait 4 years to refresh it, that's an age in product turnover particularly in the electronics industry.
> ...



With all due respect, what are you talking about? Please refer to the timelines of both Canon's and Nikon's flagship camera releases for time period it takes for updating those cameras. It's getting more and more spaced out, not less.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 10, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...Retailers have to prove the people buying the camera are CPS members, and have prepaid for the camera. If the camera is needed for the Olympics, it appears you’re moved to the front of the line...



I know this is still a rumour, but I was just wondering why Olympic photographers should be given a "higher" status than another pro who is working in rural Africa?? What makes the one's job more important than the other?

Publicity... Canon has lost a LOT of face value with the delay of the 1 DX and they want to make up for it with a presence at the Olympics. I feel strongly about this that if it does happen that people suddenly get preference because their job is more important than another job - Canon should be taken on about this.


----------



## mrcrsr (Jun 10, 2012)

I bet the 1DX MK II comes out before the 1DX...


(...a still waiting customer...)


----------



## Bombsight (Jun 10, 2012)

When Nikon has already come out with a software update for both the D4 & D800, I think Canon should discount the "witheld" 1DX.

Especially when Nikon owners have enough time to notify the manufacturers of faults & have that manufacturer respond with a solution. .... *all the while Canon customers are still left in the dark as to their loyalty of 1DX pre-orders!*


----------



## JR (Jun 10, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> I know this is still a rumour, but I was just wondering why Olympic photographers should be given a "higher" status than another pro who is working in rural Africa?? What makes the one's job more important than the other?



Visibility. Unfortunately, it comes down to visibility for them, not for us!


----------



## JR (Jun 10, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> (...a still waiting customer...)



+1 In my case I was too quick to sale my 5D mkII so until the 1DX arrives to me I am actually shooting with the dark side .........


----------



## nikkito (Jun 10, 2012)

JR said:


> mrcrsr said:
> 
> 
> > (...a still waiting customer...)
> ...



are u using a Nik___????


----------



## gary samples (Jun 10, 2012)

Dear Gary Samples:

Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding the EOS-1D X. We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you.
I do understand your frustration in the delay of the camera coming to market.

To be clear, we have produced the camera in limited quantities. You can see a short video shot with it by Tyler Stableford, one of our Explorers of Light.

We have not been able to produce the camera in larger quantities as quickly as we had anticipated, but keep in mind that this is our flagship camera, and so it is a little more sophisticated than other cameras in our lineup.

We have not issued any specific explanations about the delay in the camera's mass distribution, but it is not unusual for initial projections of a new product to vary slightly from the actual delivery date. On behalf of Canon I would like to apologize about the delay.

I know that it is disappointing when a camera is not available as early as we had hoped, and I wish I had more information to provide, but all I can tell you at this point is that we are doing our best to make the camera widely available as soon as possible.

Please let us know if you have any other questions about the camera equipment that we offer. Thank you for contacting Canon.


----------



## JR (Jun 10, 2012)

nikkito said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > mrcrsr said:
> ...



Yes I have a D4 actually. Looking forward to comparing to my upcoming 1DX...


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 10, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I think you have to take into account we are nearing the physical limits of sensor performance in their current form.
> 
> From the 1Ds3 it's been 5 years to reach the 1Dx so there has to of been a reason for that. It won't of been for a lack of R&D funding, it would of been due to limits in technology. So what do they release as an upgrade to a 1Dx? Which for all intents and purposes is as perfect a camera with all the extras you could want.
> 
> How can they improve it? This will be what keeps an updated version from appearing so I stick by at least 4 years.



Personally I dont buy the story that the 1D4 and 1DS3 lines have been merged into the 1DX.

1D4 ==> 1DX , yes
1DS3 ==> 1DX, no

If the 1DX had been 22mp then that would have been logical (and good)


----------



## JR (Jun 10, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have to take into account we are nearing the physical limits of sensor performance in their current form.
> ...



Given the recent success of Nikon with the D800 and after trying it myself, I think Canon will readjust its strategy. I high MP camera in a 1 series body seem more probable now...


----------



## JR (Jun 10, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10288"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10288" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10288"></a></div>
> <strong>Coming in July…. sort of
> 
> 
> ...



I was called by my Canadian dealer to ask me those questions. does not look good for me since I am not a CPS member and I am not going to the Olympics!


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 10, 2012)

JR said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



I hope you are right ;D ;D ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 10, 2012)

Suppose the 1DX had been 22mp. I bet the price would have been around $8000 like the 1Ds Mark III was back in 2007 when it came out. However, if it were more of a cross between 1D4 and 1Ds III, you bet I'd be one of those suckers buying it. As a disclaimer I don't think there is anything wrong with the 1D X specs. I will likely buy one once I see how other people respond. Right now I just feel my current two models are more than suiting my needs. I am looking forward to the feedback once people start shooting with it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Joe J said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe J said:
> ...



Ok. That's fair enough.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

JR said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



Canon has to have a good sensor though.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 11, 2012)

Joe J said:


> The 1D MKIV is severely flawed even for 2009; one reason= APS-H sensor. Not to mention any file shot above ISO 1600 is as good trash.



Well I guess you must have had a poor version then if you owned a 1D4?

Technology is not an issue - image IQ is. So the comment about APS-H is hollow and not relevent. In 2009 top IQ was served by the 5D2 amd the 1DS3. No other camera of that time got even close to the 1D4. The 1D4 was also the best IQ in low light at the time - plus of course the advantages of 10fps and all the other 1 series advantages.

Only iso 1600 - please dont make me laugh - trash doesn't start until 12800    Perhaps you mis-read the article that talked about the 7D and iso 1600?


----------



## manofiron (Jun 11, 2012)

During Euro 2012 in Poland, a friend of mine saw four 1D X's . Probably pre-production models, but still nice to see.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 11, 2012)

manofiron said:


> During Euro 2012 in Poland, a friend of mine saw four 1D X's . Probably pre-production models, but still nice to see.



hmmmm..... you think al 4 belonged to the same tog?


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 11, 2012)

JR said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is still a rumour, but I was just wondering why Olympic photographers should be given a "higher" status than another pro who is working in rural Africa?? What makes the one's job more important than the other?
> ...



Exactly what I meant


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 11, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> manofiron said:
> 
> 
> > During Euro 2012 in Poland, a friend of mine saw four 1D X's . Probably pre-production models, but still nice to see.
> ...



Thought my bag felt light .... : : :


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > manofiron said:
> ...







lol


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 11, 2012)

Joe J said:


> emilio_n said:
> 
> 
> > stoneysnapper said:
> ...



Not sure if you were referring to my statement on the timescales or Emilio's, if you were referring to mine then I am merely using dates announcement dates which are published on DP Review to show what the update frequencies have been for previous Canon Pro Models. This was in relation to a previous answer which stated it could be 4 years to the next version of the 1Dx which in my opinion is not a duration Canon would opt for.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 11, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> Not sure if you were referring to my statement on the timescales or Emilio's, if you were referring to mine then I am merely using dates announcement dates which are published on DP Review to show what the update frequencies have been for previous Canon Pro Models. This was in relation to a previous answer which stated it could be 4 years to the next version of the 1Dx which in my opinion is not a duration Canon would opt for.



My statement on the timescales is just a joke. 9 months since the 1DX was announced, means that the timescale will be also 9 months shorten.


----------



## manofiron (Jun 12, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> manofiron said:
> 
> 
> > During Euro 2012 in Poland, a friend of mine saw four 1D X's . Probably pre-production models, but still nice to see.
> ...



Probably to one agency.


----------



## iaind (Jun 12, 2012)

Stop press

1DX will be released on the32nd of Julember.

Yeti sighted taking photos of Loch Ness Monster with pre-production 1DXI c/w 200-400L

Reports by our roving reporter

Yussif bin Had


----------



## davehollandpics (Jun 13, 2012)

1Dx on order. Check. 
CPS card in wallet. Check.
Ticket for London. Check.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 14, 2012)

emilio_n said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if you were referring to my statement on the timescales or Emilio's, if you were referring to mine then I am merely using dates announcement dates which are published on DP Review to show what the update frequencies have been for previous Canon Pro Models. This was in relation to a previous answer which stated it could be 4 years to the next version of the 1Dx which in my opinion is not a duration Canon would opt for.
> ...



Emilio I was asking Joe J who he was referring to not you, I knew what you meant and I agree.


----------

